
Unexpected, star-spangled find may lead to advanced electronics - manojr
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11474.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.utdallas.edu/news/2017/3/20-32477_Unexpected-
Star...](http://www.utdallas.edu/news/2017/3/20-32477_Unexpected-Star-
Spangled-Find-May-Lead-to-Advanced_story-wide.html)

Paper full text:

[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/adma.201606264/fu...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/adma.201606264/full)

